# New Product Chameleon Tile Vent Registers



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm looking into install of these covers for my next project we're putting together now.

Any experience? I like the idea, but I think it would only work well w/ some tile. Maybe trimming down some bullnose edging. I think I could make it great w/ some natural stone as I have the tools to edge them myself. Seems like vent covers are really just an afterthought in 9 out of 10 jobs I do.

Here is a link if your interested in taking a peek.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Any experience? I like the idea, but I think it would only work well w/ some tile.


I've not used them, but as you mentioned it prolly wouldn't work with most tile as far as matching. I've always let the HVAC guys deal with it.  I've seen them hidden, but that's been incorporated into the design. If you have a job, paint them to match the base or the wall is what I'd do if they wanted it. Or contrast them of course.

Mebbe JW has some register research he'd be willing to share?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I dunno. Seeing this view, I think you could make it work with ceramic:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


>



Hey, where'd you get a pic of my gang shower drain? :laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

OK....I clicked on the link. Like I said, I've no experience with them but looking at them, I guess that explains the bad cuts and different elevations. :laughing:

Angus, didja see their MK profile wheels? They say "for 1-1/2 HP belt driven wet saws". What's up with that? I don't think MK even has that qualifier on their website.

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Profile-Cup-Wheels/MK-Granite-Profile-Wheel


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Josh,

I just installed one of those chameleon vent covers for a customer. They loved it. I was using a large format rectified tile though so i had an easy time with the cuts.

Excellent product though. Very high quality.


----------



## Donewright (Dec 25, 2010)

I haven't seen these before. I love this site to discover new ideas and products. It's better than shooting the sh*t down at my local supply store. Thanks for the info on these. Hope to try them out sometime.


----------

